# GGFG Dinner



## polar (12 Aug 2012)

To all former members and serving members of the GGFG, PDD and Ceremonial Guard.

The 28/29 September is the week-end for the Footguards reunion dinner.  Come and join past and present members of the Regiment. The Dinner will be held on the Saturday Night at Cartier Square Drill Hall....I'm sure many of you will remember that glorious building. There is also a meet and greet eveningon the Friday evening in the Officers Mess.

What a Great opportunity to renew old friendships.............get a group together from your days in the regiment and join other members for an evening of " old stories" and maybe hear some new ones.

The regiment has and always will be a place to gather as part of the Guards Family...........

Many soldiers have passed through Cartier Square............join us for a great evening

Yours truly

Bob Dodd  CWO ret  RSM 1974-1979


----------



## polar (12 Aug 2012)

Come join us...all members past and present. 

Cartier Square


----------

